# Alternate Finanzierung--->Frage



## PhoenixEX (20. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mich vorhin bei Alternate angemeldet, um mir ein Monitor zu kaufen.
Es ging o weit, dass die Santander Bank mir die Genehmigung für die Finanzierung gegeben hat.
Ich habe daraufhin eine PDF bekommen mit allen Daten usw.
Ich müsste jetzt nur noch zur Bank gehen und den Papierkram abschicken
Aber anschließend kam mir die Idee, es doch alles auf einen Schlag zu bezahlen
Meine Frage:
Nehmen wir an, ich möchte den Vertrag doch nicht, wird der Vertrag dann automatisch aufgelöst, wenn die Bank von mir keine Papier erhält?
Danke
MfG


----------



## [-SONIC-] (20. August 2014)

Ehm die papiere musst du bei det Post abschicken und nicht bei deiner Bank. 
Stornier doch einfach dein auftrag bei alternate und gut ist. Musst ja nicht mal ein grund angeben....


----------



## Teutonnen (20. August 2014)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Monitor
> [...]
> Finanzierung


 
Ein gut gemeinter Rat - lass es sein.


----------



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

Was soll den das für ein Monitor sein dass man den finanziert?


----------



## Noxxphox (20. August 2014)

Wundere mich auch, wende das geld ned hast/hätest, wart lieber noch....
Also n monitor finanzieren isses echt ned wert xD


----------



## Lee (20. August 2014)

Telefon in die Hand und sowohl bei Santander als auch bei Alternate anrufen. Keine Ahnung welche Verträge da bereits zustande gekommen sind. Sowas überlegt man sich vorher. Im Übrigen ist es völliger Unsinn, sich für ein paar Hundert € zu verschulden.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. August 2014)

Mein Gott,  der Finanzierung kommt ohne Abgabe des Vertrages nicht zu Stande. Selbst die Vorab Genehmigung können die widerrufen wenn ihnen der Vertragspartner nicht passt. 

Wichtig ist nur das der finanzierungsantrag nicht einfach im hausmüll landet! Den quark mit den Telefonaten kannste dir sparen.


----------



## shadie (20. August 2014)

*BTT:*

Santander anrufen, Alternate anrufen, das sollte kein Problem sein das zu stornieren.


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2014)

Wer nichts mehr sachliches zum Thema beizutragen hat solle doch bitte nicht mehr posten! Die Ruka Posts zählen ohnehin nicht zum Counter. Auch schon getätigte Aussagen wiederholen ist unnötig.

BTT


----------



## PhoenixEX (20. August 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mein Gott,  der Finanzierung kommt ohne Abgabe des Vertrages nicht zu Stande. Selbst die Vorab Genehmigung können die widerrufen wenn ihnen der Vertragspartner nicht passt.
> 
> Wichtig ist nur das der finanzierungsantrag nicht einfach im hausmüll landet! Den quark mit den Telefonaten kannste dir sparen.


 

DITO
Für die, die irgendwann mal das gleiche Problem haben sollten
Habe vorhin Santander und Alternate angerufen
Solange man dort nicht schickt(mit Unterschrift und co), wird der Vertrag storniert
Mann kann auch Alternate anrufen...die machen sogar auf der Stelle
MfG


----------



## Atothedrian (28. August 2014)

Das gilt generell bei 90% der Online Shops. Man hat bis zu 7 Tage Zeit die Papiere abzuschicken sonst storniert Alternative oder Shop X,Y,Z automatisch. Steht auch meisten unter Infos zu Zahlungsweise und Versand.


----------

